# Ebay "Vintage Seiko Early Quartz Chronograph"



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

There's an interesting looking Seiko on E**y item no. 280485498778. Could one of you guys have a look at it for me and advise if it looks worth a bid or not ?

It's described as being "Vintage Seiko Early Quartz Chronograph Used". The seller 'led-sw' has an impressive 621 sales with a 100% satisfaction record. It does however come from Istanbul, Turkey. It has four days left to run.

If someone could cast their eye over this and advise if it's worth bidding on and, if possible, what would be a fair price to pay for it.

I have no idea what details I should be looking for but I must admit I do like the look of the watch. I thought it could partner my Seiko SKX007.

Thanks in advance for any help that any of you can give me.

Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> There's an interesting looking Seiko on E**y item no. 280485498778. Could one of you guys have a look at it for me and advise if it looks worth a bid or not ?
> 
> It's described as being "Vintage Seiko Early Quartz Chronograph Used". The seller 'led-sw' has an impressive 621 sales with a 100% satisfaction record. It does however come from Istanbul, Turkey. It has four days left to run.
> 
> ...


Also in the market for a seiko chronograph so would be interested to get the low down on this one (was going to add a pic but not allowed to). Am assuming it's generally acceptable on this forum to 'out' ebay auctions.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> There's an interesting looking Seiko on E**y item no. 280485498778. Could one of you guys have a look at it for me and advise if it looks worth a bid or not ?
> 
> It's described as being "Vintage Seiko Early Quartz Chronograph Used". The seller 'led-sw' has an impressive 621 sales with a 100% satisfaction record. It does however come from Istanbul, Turkey. It has four days left to run.
> 
> ...


A nice 7A38 chronograph from December 1986. The bracelet does not look original to the watch despite the SQ clasp.

If you were expecting to get it for bargain basement price, I suspect you just shot yourself in the foot. :thumbsdown:

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

DaveS said:


> Service Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > There's an interesting looking Seiko on E**y item no. 280485498778. Could one of you guys have a look at it for me and advise if it looks worth a bid or not ?
> ...


I was more interested in finding out what the general opinions were regarding it's authenticity than I was in getting it for a bargain price. At least one other forum member saw it, apart from the millions of others out there, so it so it was always going to be a question of "Who bids (the most) - wins". Thanks for your info about it though. Much appreciated.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> A nice 7A38 chronograph from December 1986. The bracelet does not look original to the watch despite the SQ clasp.
> 
> If you were expecting to get it for bargain basement price, I suspect you just shot yourself in the foot. :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


Sorry to contradict you, Dave, but it's another 7A38 Franken !! :thumbsdown:

In fact, I'd already flagged this up, at the top of page 3 of the other 7A38 'Franken' Diver thread a couple of days ago.

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52954&st=30 .... Or to save you clicking on the link, here's a copy and paste:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> In a similar vein, but with absolutely no claims to being 'Rare' (or even a '7A38', for that matter ) ....
> 
> This, which might at first glance appear to be a Seiko 7A38-7070 (the sister model to the 7A38-7080 discussed here):
> 
> ...


Sorry, Guys .... I guess I should have started a new thread for that one. :blush:

Didn't want to make everybody paranoid about buying 7A38's. :fear: There are plenty of good 'uns out there to be had.









Edit: Regarding above, I omitted that the sweep second hand is also non-original (for either a 7A38-706A or a 7A38-7070). :wink2:


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > A nice 7A38 chronograph from December 1986. The bracelet does not look original to the watch despite the SQ clasp.
> ...


Thanks Paul. I knew you'd be along soon. Your knowledge of the 7A38's always amazes me :notworthy:

You are of course correct - I should have checked more thoroughly but was in the middle of DIY and taxi-ing No4 son!

The 7A38-7070 looks like this










and the 7A38-706A like this

http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/dir1/chrono_quartz/7A38-7080/002.html

(PS: your phone message now makes more sense to me :thumbup: )

PPS - still worth a bid for parts though, or as a beater.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> .... I should have checked more thoroughly but was in the middle of DIY and taxi-ing No4 son!


Think you ought to concentrate on your D-I-Y, *or* posting on the the forum, Dave. :rofl: 'Cos you're failing at 'multi-tasking'. 



DaveS said:


> .... and the 7A38-706A like this:
> 
> http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/dir1/chrono_quartz/7A38-7080/002.html


The link you posted above was to a photo of a 7A38*-7080* (as discussed in the other 7A38 'Franken' thread).

THIS is what a 7A38*-706A* looks like: http://members.cox.net/watches-2/7A38_706A.html

Photo(s) courtesey of Hung Pham ('Time2Fly' on SCWF)


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

Super looking watches, I was considering a 7a28-7049 which I have spotted on "the other" forum. I really like the look of these style of Seikos, but I think I will hold out for a 7a38. The difference (7a28 to 7a38) appears to be the 7a38 has the additional day/date windows. Am I correct here?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

capnblack said:


> The difference (7A28 to 7A38) appears to be the 7A38 has the additional day/date windows. Am I correct here?


Yes.

There are other variations on the 7A theme: 7A48 is the moon-phase version, plus there are the 7A34, 7A36 and 7A54.

All use basically the same 7Axx 15 Jewel quartz calibre, but slightly different complications / dial face layouts.


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> capnblack said:
> 
> 
> > The difference (7A28 to 7A38) appears to be the 7A38 has the additional day/date windows. Am I correct here?
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I have been speaking on the phone with the owner of the 7A28 earlier. I think you know him. Nice bloke. Very knowledgeable. All this good advice is very welcome. Thanks again.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

> (Quoting myself from another thread)
> 
> Heck - even Franken versions of 7A38 Divers seem to be making strong money lately - even when I flag them !


Oh well, you can't win 'em all - not that anybody should have wanted to win this 7A38 Franken.









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280485498778

*VINTAGE SEIKO EARLY QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH WATCH USED*

*Only* 20 bids - ended about an hour ago at *US $183.50* (Approximately Â£120.07) :wallbash:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Sorry to contradict you, Dave, but it's another 7A38 Franken !! :thumbsdown:
> 
> In fact, I'd already flagged this up, at the top of page 3 of the other 7A38 'Franken' Diver thread a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...


I've just been looking back at the photos I'd right-clicked and saved of this particular 'Franken'.

There was a very good reason the seller didn't claim it to be any kind of 7A38. :dontgetit:

It was actually even worse than I originally described. :thumbsdown:

Dave S., being *THE* man on 7A28's should have picked me up on *my* incorrect statement.









It's a 7A38-706A dial face, as I wrote, but in a 7A*28*-7040/-7049 watch case (not a 7A38-7070 case ). :shocking:


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I'm blowed! How did we miss that mate?

Actually, I did wonder why the case wasn't quite the same shape as mine. I thought it was just because the pics were taken from a different angle. Never occured to me that he'd shoe horned a 7A38 into a 7A28 case.

My 7070










Franken 7070










Wonder what size hammer he used to put the back on?









Kind regards

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

*WARNING*

This exact same 7A28/7A38 'Franken' s/n 6D0799 has just been re-listed on eBay in the States as item # 110642966485.

Presumably by the person who bought it in March 2010, rather than the original seller. 

As you can see, last time it sold for *$183.50* ! :shocking: Now it's got chrono problems too.  Definitely one to avoid ! :thumbsdown:

See also Post # *127* of the main '7A38 Franken' thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53526&view=findpost&p=632642











SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So be *very careful* to avoid this one, :schmoll: listed overnight on eBay in the States. :thumbsdown:
> 
> *Vintage Seiko Quartz Chronograph with day date*
> 
> ...


----------

